# Independent Fabrication stop motion video



## sansarret (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfggmiAqWQ8


----------



## sansarret (Dec 19, 2008)

This video was shot last spring at Dream Cycle in Vancouver and features the touring bike from the 2009 Independent Fabrication catalog. It was a lot of fun to shoot. Thanks to our friend Paul Morstad for is video shooting skills.


----------

